# Question about wife with breast cancer?



## 12golf (Sep 28, 2014)

Hello all, I am currently with my wife in a different state getting treatments for her breast cancer. She has had her chemo treatments, a double mastectomy and is currently getting her radiation treatments to finish up. She had stage 3 and hopefully everything will be ok. Now my question is she does not smoke and really never has, back in the 60's and 70's when I used to she would always pass. We live in a state that does have medical marijuana. Now with some data out on cbd and cbn what would be a good way for me to explain it to her so she may try either edibles or a vaporizer for her to get some additional help? I believe we need a thread with people's stories of how to help people with pain and non-users that need to learn the benefits of trying this product.


----------



## tokingtiger (Oct 5, 2014)

chemo does not cure breast cancer. it works on the doctors profit mostly and has been shown to reduce the size of the cancer. http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/about-cancer/type/breast-cancer/treatment/chemotherapy/about-breast-cancer-chemotherapy
Cannabinoid's do cure and have been proven in tests to work against breast cancer. http://www.whydontyoutrythis.com/2013/09/42-medical-studies-that-prove-cannabis-can-cure-cancer.html
my wife had a cancer but it was on the kidney. we used butter. made it strong, 2oz of popcorn buds and 2nd bud cuttings.. final stage of trimming. no sugar leaves. per lb of butter. I used a crockpot for 20 hours on about 212f . this will decarb at same time. I would give her 2-4grams of this butter twice a day. I would warm up a shot of apple juice or cider, use raw honey, just a drop or 2. sometimes cinnamon with apple juice, the cider was good with just honey. after the butter melts. and the juice was cool enough? (you can add cold juice / cider after the butter melts). she would take the shot... great for her pain also. (other ailments). hope this helps.

p.s. my wife refused chemo, she said she would accept death instead. we could not talk to any doctors past this point. when they retested her a year later, it was gone, they just thought the first tests where wrong. if we did talk to them, they would drop us as patients and my wife has other ailments.. this is another reason that there is no proof of its cures. they have the patients in fear of prison or dropped as patients, children taken by children services, so much negative.. in the name of Protecting us from ourselves.


----------



## 12golf (Oct 5, 2014)

Tokingtiger,
Thank you for your reply. I know what you mean on some points as I lost my father 18 months ago from throat cancer. I do believe they have come a long way with breast cancer as far as different chemo meds, radiation, and surgery. I really hope you are right with the decision you and your wife have made. We are using the MD Anderson regime from Houston for a cure of this stage 3 cancer. It looks like a 7 months to hopefully finish up and the doctors think she will be totally cured. This doctor told me he has lost 3 women to breast cancer and that was because they strayed from the regime and quit early.
I will use your recipe when we get back to Illinois because I too think it can help and neutralize some of the side effects, thanks again, and may God be with you and your wife.


----------



## Skylor (Oct 9, 2014)

tokingtiger said:


> p.s. my wife refused chemo, she said she would accept death instead. we could not talk to any doctors past this point. when they retested her a year later, it was gone, they just thought the first tests where wrong. if we did talk to them, they would drop us as patients and my wife has other ailments.. this is another reason that there is no proof of its cures. they have the patients in fear of prison or dropped as patients, children taken by children services, so much negative.. in the name of Protecting us from ourselves.



It might well cure cancer but I believe sometimes the cancer just goes away on its own, the body is able to fight back and win. It also might be why some people who get chemo do so well. Doesn't happen too often, then again maybe it does but we never know the person had "cancer" for those short few weeks-months.

Just when is it cancer, is debated in the medical field, when does lump or rash become cancer and not something else ? Its not clear cut sometimes.

I'm kind of against pushing weed-MM-on to people who never wanted anything to do with it their whole lives--even if it might help them because mentally they might not really feel better using it and feel wrong about it. Their whole life they believe weed wasn't for them, why make them change now ? If they wanted to try it sure but I would not spend much time trying to get them to change their minds. I know people who are dead set again't pot, they rather die then become a "doper"..this was back when MM was first in the news, I heard old people saying that while watching the TV news. 

There is stuff that goes on in this world that I want no part of, even if it could help me or live longer....like that oxycodine stuff people become hook on, no thanks, I don't want to try it, not even once, people were able to live without it in the past, they still can today, IMO

Maybe I wrong to take such a hard stand against it but its my life, not yours, let me live in peace even if I'm wrong


----------



## Skylor (Oct 9, 2014)

12golf said:


> Tokingtiger,
> Thank you for your reply. I know what you mean on some points as I lost my father 18 months ago from throat cancer. I do believe they have come a long way with breast cancer as far as different chemo meds, radiation, and surgery. I really hope you are right with the decision you and your wife have made. We are using the MD Anderson regime from Houston for a cure of this stage 3 cancer. It looks like a 7 months to hopefully finish up and the doctors think she will be totally cured. This doctor told me he has lost 3 women to breast cancer and that was because they strayed from the regime and quit early.
> I will use your recipe when we get back to Illinois because I too think it can help and neutralize some of the side effects, thanks again, and may God be with you and your wife.



Good luck, yeah once its stage 3, its no doubt at all its cancer. Let your wife decide and hopefully she will give MM a try, it sure can't hurt, IMO ..but not everybody feels that way, some believe weed will ruin their minds forever


----------



## 12golf (Oct 10, 2014)

This is all true Skylor, The only reason I smoked it 30 years ago was to get high and never knew what CBN was and didn't care as long as it had THC and you could see the resins on the buds. But we did smoke a lot of leaves and seemed to get high off it.

I am putting together a file to show both my wife and doctor. I can show how the CBN is bred to be much higher with a small amount of THC. They say what works best is a certain amount of THC but not enough to get you stoned and out of it. No one wants to live with a stoner and I personally don't want to put myself in that position. 

I never want to have another gran mal seizure, it was terrible and the anti-seizure medicine also is hard to live with and if the CBN controls it that would be great. As for my wife, I believe it is worth a try,she has many of the side effects from the chemo and radiation so all I can do is show her what I have learned and maybe she will try but I would never push it on her.


----------

